# graded switches?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm looking at a rising loop with a switch. would it be to much to have a switch on a 2% grade? or should I keep it level with a level piece on both ends?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll respond for general layout work (rather than anything N-specific) ...

I don't think you'll have a problem, as long as the track area in way of the switch is planar ... i.e., it can be inclined, but it should still be flat.

My two cents, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

What TJ said. I have switches on grades that work fine.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks, i was going to go with the woodland 2% incline sets to insure a solid flat plane.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Just make sure the grade is consistent through the switch, and that it's dead flat side-to-side.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a added thought.....flat through the full switch plus the length of a typical car that would be going through the switch.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

At the risk of thread-jacking:
Everything I've read says the mainline should be higher than sidings and spurs - the prototype does this for safety. However, none of the sources go any further than that in explanation of how-to.

If a switch needs to be level side-to-side, how/where do you place the grade down to the siding/spur? Can you safely flex the diverging leg of a turnout to make it rise or fall?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

fotoflojoe said:


> At the risk of thread-jacking:
> Everything I've read says the mainline should be higher than sidings and spurs - the prototype does this for safety. However, none of the sources go any further than that in explanation of how-to.
> 
> If a switch needs to be level side-to-side, how/where do you place the grade down to the siding/spur? Can you safely flex the diverging leg of a turnout to make it rise or fall?


*AFTER* the switch. Don't introduce any "flex" or grade change in the turnout itself, but to the diverging track beyond the turnout. Say half a carlength or so past the frog. The siding also wouldn't really be any more than 6 scale inches lower than the main anyway, although industrial spurs could be higher or lower.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> *AFTER* the switch. Don't introduce any "flex" or grade change in the turnout itself, but to the diverging track beyond the turnout. Say half a carlength or so past the frog. The siding also wouldn't really be any more than 6 scale inches lower than the main anyway, although industrial spurs could be higher or lower.


Thanks for the answer!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep the down grade is always some distance after the switch to a siding or spur.
cv_acr said it exactly right!:thumbsup: Transitioning from the switch to any grade change too quickly will cause problems! Also any side to side deflection (tipping) of the track will also cause problems!


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Sean!

There's a prototype grade crossing near my home. Just west of the crossing, there's a right-hand turnout to a now-abandoned siding - I look at it everyday when I pass over the crossing on my way to work. It looks like that diverging leg just DIVES down away from the track, and the siding looks to be a good 12-15 inches lower than the main line. It's actually kind of crazy looking. I need to take a picture.

In case anybody cares, the mainline is the B&M Fitchburg line at Clematis Brook in Waltham, Ma (now owned/operated by the MBTA commuter rail), and the siding is the entrance to the long abandoned Mass Central railroad. 

That daily sight is what sparked my question.

Ok, thread-jack is over. Promise!


----------

